# Found in the discards - vintage road/track.



## barracuda (Nov 12, 2011)

I realize these older track bikes can be hard to ID, but I thought I'd show this one to you guys anyway. It's a wood wheeled bike with the typical BSA bottom bracket setup, but it has these very thin "soda straw" seat stays which are an open hollow where they're brazed onto the binder. Has a rear hub on which I can only make out the word "reversable", but no second cog mounted, and a front hub which appears to be a Schwinn type high flange model, or something much like one. This bike was thrown away, probably because of the shattered rims, and so the price fell neatly within the scope of my budget at the time. Rear tire is a United States Racer. Any thoughts?


----------



## kccomet (Nov 13, 2011)

no idea who made it but cool bike that needs some tlc. i collect old racers if you want to sell it pm me with a price.... thanks


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow.  I need to do some dumpster diving in your neighborhood.


----------



## barracuda (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm not getting rid of it at the moment, just hoping for any information. I still haven't seen another bike with the hollow ended tubes like this, and I thought it might be a distinctive characteristic.



sailorbenjamin said:


> Wow.  I need to do some dumpster diving in your neighborhood.




If only such luck were a regular occurrance! But if you really do want to get into some serious scavenging, just between you and me I've always had good luck at the annual Santa Clara cleanup. "Another man's treasure", and a lot of it.


----------



## Rus Tea (Nov 14, 2011)

The stays are open since it would never see any kind of weather, nice skip tooth crank, looks like a 30's vintage durax?  With such slacked angles I'd imagine the bike to bre quiet old, perhaps a 6 day racer?   Have you had it apart?  I've found paper in the seattubes befoe, just above the BB, I imagine as a type of seal?  Maybe a clue there?  Nice track bike & a super find!


----------



## barracuda (Nov 15, 2011)

There's a six-day racer here which shows hollow stays. The writer there states, "One cool detail is the top of the chain stay’s are open, a collector once told me they did this to prove to the consumer that it was made of lightweight thin hollow tubes and not cheap thick wall tubes." I think your idea makes more sense.


----------



## curtis odom (Nov 16, 2011)

I would ask around the Classic Rendezvous site. The wheels are mismatched and the front hub looks to be Schwinn.
What a wonderful score.


----------



## Pb64 (Nov 23, 2011)

*Found in the discards*

Hi,

Look up Oscar Wastyn frames. The Wastyns were built in Chicago and built many of the pre-war Schwinn Paramounts. I straighten the seat stays on a Wastyn from about 1930 for a customer several years ago. I believe it also had open stay ends. It did have the pencil stays like yours.

PB


----------



## curtis odom (Nov 23, 2011)

This bike does not look like a Wastyn built bike to me, at least not one that they built for Schwinn. I thought all the prewar Paramount's had the fish mouth lugs?


----------



## barracuda (Nov 26, 2011)

I dreamed once that this was a Wastyn Paramount! But all the Wastyn Paramounts I have looked at appear to have cutout, slightly elaborated lugs:





"Fishmouth", yeah, that's the word.

Here's a shot of the open Wastyn stays:





This Pierce hasvery similar lugwork and headtube treatment as my bike:





From here: http://vintagetrackbikes-corbettclassics.blogspot.com/2010/06/1920s-pierce-track-racer-kramer.html


----------

